# 420 Friendly ;)-~~~~



## candygodiva (May 27, 2008)

Hahaha Not that 420! :happy:

I wanted to share with you all that I just got back to Heather's place today from the Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Bash, and discovered when I stepped on the scales that I gained the last 5lbs to make me a whopping 420lbs over the weekend!

I'm so happy and wiggly I could just pee!
I've been working on it little by little since The New Jersey Mini Bash. I was 405lbs on the day I got to Heather's for my visit then, 410lbs on the day I left, and I've been gaining slowly since.

These bashes are super good for my curvature! :eat2:

Considering how much I've eaten over the months and weeks between the bashes, I imagine it takes quite a bit of calories to maintain my size already. I guess on these trips up here to New England I eat wayyy more than I do at home, 'down on da bayou'.

I haven't actually been trying to gain... well... maybe. I've had this number in my head for a while now..and I love it. Hopefully I can eat enough to maintain it. I'll do mah best loveys! :eat1:

I just wanted to share my joy. I hope the news brings joy to a few others as well. Candy Godiva is officially 420lbs! Yay!!! <insert piggy emote here>

I'll be catching my flight back home to Louisiana in a few hours, just sitting here trying to find something to do with myself. I'm totally over-stimulated after such an amazing weekend. *sigh* I love my fattys!


----------



## Gspoon (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Ms. Candace! Glad to see you are happy with your newly acquired weight!

Glad you had a good time at the bash!


----------



## KHayes666 (May 27, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Hahaha Not that 420! :happy:
> 
> I wanted to share with you all that I just got back to Heather's place today from the Heavenly Bodies Memorial Day Bash, and discovered when I stepped on the scales that I gained the last 5lbs to make me a whopping 420lbs over the weekend!
> 
> ...



I'm glad to be of service to your wonderful weekend 

I had so much fun and it sounds like you did too


----------



## candygodiva (May 27, 2008)

Gspoon said:


> Congrats Ms. Candace! Glad to see you are happy with your newly acquired weight!
> 
> Glad you had a good time at the bash!



SPOOOOOONNYYYY!!!!!!! I missed you hunny!
I am VERY happy with me new poundage. My belly is still stuffed to.. I may have gained a pound or two more in the last few hours. LOL
I can't wait to see you in WoW my Spoonykins! I know as my second in command you have been keeping our guildies in check, but it will sure be nice to be back at the helm. I miss you guys soooo much!
"GET IN MY BELLY" 
Love ya!
BigSloppy CakeFlavored Candykisses :wubu:


----------



## candygodiva (May 27, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> I'm glad to be of service to your wonderful weekend
> 
> I had so much fun and it sounds like you did too



Oh, you serviced me well you sweet snugglebunny!
Love ya bunches, and can't wait to see you again!
*hugs*
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:
Tons and Tons of CandyKisses


----------



## daddyoh70 (May 27, 2008)

First off, Congrats CandyG!! Glad you are so happy with your new weight. When I read the title to this thread, I was totally thinking it was related to something completely different
420
Please forgive me, and again Congratulations


----------



## candygodiva (May 27, 2008)

daddyoh70 said:


> First off, Congrats CandyG!! Glad you are so happy with your new weight. When I read the title to this thread, I was totally thinking it was related to something completely different
> 420
> Please forgive me, and again Congratulations



You didn't totally misread it sugar. It was intended as an eye catching joke, hence the, "Hahaha Not that 420! :happy:". hehe

Thank you very much for the congrats. *hugs*
BigCandyKisses


----------



## pendulous (May 27, 2008)

Congratulations. 420 never looked better.


----------



## candygodiva (May 27, 2008)

pendulous said:


> Congratulations. 420 never looked better.



Thank you sweetheart. I'm feeling superfat, and soooo good about it. I feel good after my trip home today. I also feel soft, and jiggly, and squishy, like the Pillsbury Dough Girl! heheheheeee

:batting:

Love and CandyKisses
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## fatgirl33 (May 27, 2008)

Congrats on hitting 420! Enjoy every pound, you've earned them! 

Brenda


----------



## candygodiva (May 28, 2008)

fatgirl33 said:


> Congrats on hitting 420! Enjoy every pound, you've earned them!
> 
> Brenda



Thank ya darlin'! I'm enjoying my new poundage very much. :smitten: 
I can't stop squeezing myself, and jiggling my bits. Is that wrong? lol


----------



## Ned Sonntag (May 28, 2008)

There's a cute pic of you & Bruce & Melissa on the couch down in the Events East Forum. Those jeans are amazing in framing your belly... um, do they still fit now?


----------



## candygodiva (May 28, 2008)

Ned Sonntag said:


> There's a cute pic of you & Bruce & Melissa on the couch down in the Events East Forum. Those jeans are amazing in framing your belly... um, do they still fit now?



Barely :blush:

They're of the extremely stretchy variety, although all things have their limits. Another 20lbs and they'll burst, I'm sure.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 28, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> Barely :blush:
> 
> They're of the extremely stretchy variety, although all things have their limits. Another 20lbs and they'll burst, I'm sure.



In that case I hope to be sitting near you 20 lbs from now lol

Just sittin and talkin' next thing I hear a loud RIIIIIIIIIIIIP and you look down and go "hee hee oh my!"


----------



## candygodiva (May 28, 2008)

KHayes666 said:


> In that case I hope to be sitting near you 20 lbs from now lol
> 
> Just sittin and talkin' next thing I hear a loud RIIIIIIIIIIIIP and you look down and go "hee hee oh my!"



I'd giggle like a school girl if I ripped my pants. teehee
Those particular pants would lose a zipper before anything else ripped though. So it would probably be more like a loud, "POP!"
And I'd love to be sitting next to you to.. wink wink :blush:


----------



## Ian (May 29, 2008)

Congrats on your achieving 420lbs Miss Candy. I wish you continued happiness.


----------



## candygodiva (May 30, 2008)

Ian said:


> Congrats on your achieving 420lbs Miss Candy. I wish you continued happiness.



Thank you sweety :eat2:
Hugs and CandyKisses
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## BOXER (May 31, 2008)

Well done Candy and might i say it looks damn good on you!!!


----------



## HEINEKEN (May 31, 2008)

Did someone say POT?


----------



## candygodiva (May 31, 2008)

BOXER said:


> Well done Candy and might i say it looks damn good on you!!!



*giggles*
Thanky very much sweets!
I think it looks dandy to! :smitten:
Hugs and CandyKisses
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## candygodiva (May 31, 2008)

HEINEKEN said:


> Did someone say POT?



Ahahahaha! Just a big 420lb POT BELLY in here love...
puff puff pass... *cough*:happy:


----------



## Dravenhawk (May 31, 2008)

420 is a magic number. Congradulations Candygodiva. Enjoy your newpound greatness. :smitten:

Dravenhawk


----------



## candygodiva (May 31, 2008)

Dravenhawk said:


> 420 is a magic number. Congradulations Candygodiva. Enjoy your newpound greatness. :smitten:
> 
> Dravenhawk



Thanky loverly!
420 is indeed a magic number. :wubu:
Loves ya!
Hugs and CandyKisses
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 2, 2008)

I want to know what you ate in MA...just for information purposes, of course. Not because I'm envious of the feasting or anything :eat1:


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 2, 2008)

Jaded said:


> I want to know what you ate in MA...just for information purposes, of course. Not because I'm envious of the feasting or anything :eat1:



Oh lordy!

I ate everything!

Let me see if I can remember some of the goodies, first night in, I had a wonderful Italian feast with Heather's family. A huge, let me tell ya, HUGE lasagne, meatballs, eggplant rollatini, veggies, bread n butter, mmm, Then finished up with bread pudding and cake..gigantic portions..such a fatty. I was almost too full to walk out. I might be forgetting something there. The memories are fading fast.
The next night was another Italian feast, at a wonderful restaurant, I can't damn remember the name though. There was bread and some yummy oil at the table. I stuffed on that first. Then out came my eggplant and veal parmigiana over linguine..mmm! For desert, I had Tiramisu for the first time ever!
Had a great breakfast buffet in the morning, French toast, scramby eggs, bacon, home fries, sausages..lots of half n half in my sugary coffee, and orange juice.
I had a lovely Greek wrap for dinner...wanted to eat light for some odd reason. I was feeling it pretty hard by then.
I can't really remember the order of things from there on. The weekend became a blurr. LOL But I remember a great Grilled Meatloaf with smoked mozzarella in it, garlic mashed potatoes, there was more bread with oil parmesan and chili flakes, tons of mini cocktail glasses full of deserts, an apple cobbler in a cast iron skillet with ice cream, an excellent ribeye steak cooked rare with a mountain loaded baked potato, a fried onion, french onion soup with beer in it topped with a big crouton and Swiss cheese, more breakfast buffet, pizza and chicken fingers, salads with tons of blue cheese dressing, clam chowder x2, nibbled a spring roll, cake!!!! omg I'm so forgetting stuff.. think there was one more breakfast buffet to. lol
Oh and before heading home, I had 2 cheeseburgers with the works, fries, and a strawberry milkshake.. Oh, and we had Starbucks. I never get Starbucks, quite the treat for a poor fatty.

I know I'm missing something, but my gawd what a bunch of feasting.
Since I've been home, I've gone back to Bologna Sandwiches and Ramen Noodles. I've had pasta with ground turkey and marinara sauce once, hamburger helper on a few occassions, boxed jambalaya, and some red beans and rice with sausage...back on my po folk rations. lol
It's good stuff, and I actually got some Butter Pecan Ice Cream yesterday, so I'm a happy fatty at home to. lol


----------



## angel-1 (Jun 2, 2008)

Congratulations, Ms. Godiva. Glad you're happy. I want your belly!!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 2, 2008)

angel-1 said:


> Congratulations, Ms. Godiva. Glad you're happy. I want your belly!!!!:smitten::smitten::smitten:



Thanky hunny! *hugs*
:blush:
Lots of BellyLove to ya and CandyKisses to!:kiss2:


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, I forgot dinner buffet, burgers, fries, hotdogs, brownies!

I'm starving...


----------



## AlethaBBW (Jun 2, 2008)

candygodiva said:


> A huge, let me tell ya, HUGE lasagne, meatballs, eggplant rollatini, veggies, bread n butter, mmm, Then finished up with bread pudding and cake..gigantic portions..such a fatty.



I wonder if Heather's mom would adopt me. The three of us look so much alike, maybe we could do a Parent Trap swap and no one would notice?



> Since I've been home, I've gone back to Bologna Sandwiches and Ramen Noodles. I've had pasta with ground turkey and marinara sauce once, hamburger helper on a few occassions, boxed jambalaya, and some red beans and rice with sausage...back on my po folk rations.



I'm putting some lovely tater soup mix in your package - nothing that can compare with the MA yummfest, but it's not too bad!

Must begin saving for Labor Day now... :eat1:


----------



## dan (Jun 3, 2008)

Candy,,, You are so cute. 405 or 500 your always candy for my eyes.....


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 3, 2008)

Jaded said:


> I wonder if Heather's mom would adopt me. The three of us look so much alike, maybe we could do a Parent Trap swap and no one would notice?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awww I'm sure she would hunny! You definitely need to get your ass up to MA for Labor Day. I'm not sure yet if I'll be able to go, but I'm keeping my fat 'lil fingers x'd!
Oh, and tater soup would be amazing I bet. I'm such a tater girl. You know that. hehe
Love you Cuz!
Hugs and CandyKisses
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 3, 2008)

dan said:


> Candy,,, You are so cute. 405 or 500 your always candy for my eyes.....



Aww thank you Dan hunny!
Love and CandyKisses to ya!
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## HeatherBBW (Jun 5, 2008)

See.. I feed my fatties right!  hehe :wubu::wubu:


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 5, 2008)

HeatherBBW said:


> See.. I feed my fatties right!  hehe :wubu::wubu:




You sure do love!!! I misses you so much, way more than any foods we may have shared! *sniffles* *pouts*
I can't wait to see you again!:wubu:
Love you bunches and bunches! Give the puppies and Johnny my love to!
Hugs and CandyKisses
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Jun 6, 2008)

Damn, I was under a completely different idea regarding 420 lol


----------



## candygodiva (Jun 6, 2008)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Damn, I was under a completely different idea regarding 420 lol



Nah, I'm "that kind" of 420 friendly to. lol


----------



## Weirdo890 (Jun 6, 2008)

Congratulations to you, Miss Candygodiva. All 420 pounds look incredibly sexy. How I would love to hold and squeeze your jiggly body. That would send me over the moon. Also, I read your story on your MySpace. very interesting to hear. Good luck to you, my deliciously plump goddess.


----------



## fanofdimensions (Jun 6, 2008)

I just love how happy you look in all your pics and vids as you get fatter and fatter...I think your belly outweighs most skinny chicks I see around town....which is awesome! big women are so much more exciting and sexy anyway...but you literally "take the cake" hehe ;-)


----------

